# Giradiscos Crown de centro musical



## EdgardoCas (Jun 7, 2017)

Me regalaron esta bandeja que pertenecía a un centro musical o "todo en uno" (disco-cassette-radio-amplificador).
La bandeja es de tracción a correa 33 y 45 RPM y su motor es de 12VCC con control de pitch, más plato estroboscópico.
La alimentación del motor la hice con un transformador que da 12VCC y noto que la velocidad es muy alta y no puedo regularla; por otra parte no me animo a conectar el neón a 220V por temor a quemarlo.
Mando algunas fotos: 
La bandeja es esta:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La placa de control del motorcito:




Un integrado que no se si es CI449L, C1449L, el caso es que no encuentro datasheet:




El neón:




Agradezco cualquier dato!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2017)

El 449 es un transistor, BD449 creo. Buscalo asi.
El neon mayormente trabaja a 80v, y se reduce con una resistencia de 500 y algo de ohms.
Y por el control del motor, te queda tocar los preset de la placa de cntrol, o mandarle 9v


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 7, 2017)

Lo estoy alimentando con el cargador de un celular, o sea 5VCC, y sigue andando a "mil vueltas" Encontré que el C1449 (marca NEC) es equivalente al SC1449 es un NPN, pero no me da datos sobre su uso general http://www.semicon-data.com/transistor/tc/2sc/2SC1449.html#2SC1449


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2017)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El neon mayormente trabaja a 80v, y se reduce con una resistencia de 500 y algo de ohms.


 
 Si no estoy loco , no son 500 k ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 7, 2017)

Que modelo es el equipo??.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 7, 2017)

Crown SHC 5500/DIN 45 500


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2017)

Wow que hermossisimo equipo y tanbien que ejelente estado de conservación , parece casi cero Km     
Me encanta demasiadamente equipos vintage   
!Felicitaciones por tu regalo , digno de los sueños !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 7, 2017)

Gracias Daniel, pero solo me regalaron el giradiscos!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, pero solo me regalaron el giradiscos!!!



!Lástima , me encantou demasiadamente lo receiver + amplificador !. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2017)

El regulador en sí está en la placa de la primera foto, el transistor forma la parte de "potencia" del mismo. Se aprovecha del chasis como disipador.
Los potenciómetros ajustables de la placa seguramente son los ajustes de velocidad, uno para 33 y otro para 45. Supongo.


2SC1449:

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets/savantic/1956.pdf

Saludos


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 8, 2017)

Medí los dos preset y están buenos, también el potenciómetro del pitch.
Esta tarde voy a probar de alimentar todo con 3 VCC.
También voy a conectar el neón a 80VAC.
No se observan capacitores hinchados ni ningún otro componente tiznado o roto.
Al motor entran 5 cables.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, pero solo me regalaron el giradiscos!!!


  
  
Y el resto del equipo que???? Lo vas a devolver con "el hueco" de la bandeja????

PD: Podés usar un TIP41 para reemplazar el transistor si es que está muerto... vale dos mangos...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 8, 2017)

Solo la bandeja Don Zoidberg. La voy a poner a funcionar, le armo un plinth lindo de madera y veo si me la quedo o la convierto en $$. El TIP41 podría andar como reemplazo? Después mido el que tiene y si no funca uso este que me decís.
En la placa de control no hay nada raro, es extremadamente simple y de últimas y si consigo, le cambio todos los transistores también.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2017)

Y el neón , originalmente , ¿ Dónde va conectado ?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 8, 2017)

La bandeja trae un fichón tipo las de rígidos de PC de 4 contactos: 2 cable finitos rojo y blanco, que van a la placa de control, y 2 azules más gruesos que dan derecho al neón.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no estoy loco , no son 500 k ?



Una cosa  quita la otra,tenes razón con la resistencia (> 220KΩ)

Y vos estás loco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2017)

Que figure en actas ! medio nomás


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 8, 2017)

Mando más fotos, El neón está funcionado con 20 Kohms en serie, con una intensidad aceptable.
Tengo dudas sobre la plaqueta; hay un electrolítico donde se indica un diodo (D2) y un "cosito marrón con un punto verde" (para mi escaso entender es una resistencia!) donde se indica diodo (D1)
Mañana voy a comprar el C1449 (se conseguirá?) y ya que estoy le cambio los otros transistores hay siete C945 y un A641.
Estuve probando de alimentar con 4,5VCC y con 3,7VCC, se aproxima a la velocidad (en 33RPM teóricas, el estroboscopio da 45RPM a menos); pero no se mantiene constante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2017)

Del lado de atras del PCB hay soldaduras "diferentes" de las originales. Las hiciste vos o venian????


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 8, 2017)

Desoldé los presets para medirlos y se saqué un chicote de cable que tenía el C1449, al que le puse un disipador.
La foto del cosito con el punto verde no es muy clara, pero es tal como lo describo: parece un capacitor de poliester micro, con el punto en la posición de la flecha del diodo (+)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2017)

Si, lo vi. No se que corno sera el coso ese...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2017)

Si ,  lo veo cómo capacitor o resonador cerámico  , pero mejor medilo


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 9, 2017)

No conseguí nada de nada. Solo el TIP41. A la tarde lo cambio y pruebo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2017)

Fijate la ubicación de los terminales. No sé si es la misma, pero como lleva cables...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 10, 2017)

Bueno. Muchas novedades y casi todo resuelto. El "cosito" es un diodo, lo reemplacé al igual que el D2 (que tenía un electrolítico) por sendos 1N4007.
En la ciudad de La Plata, capital de la provincia de Buenos Aires NO se consigue el LM7803, así que por el momento, tengo alimentado con un cargador de celular Nokia que supuestamente otorga 3.7VCC con dos diodos 1N4007 en serie con el positivo.
Cuesta que la velocidad se estabilice, además porque la correa debiera ser un poquito más larga y TAMPOCO se consigue.
Esto es todo por el momento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2017)

Lm317


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lm317



Tampoco Dosme, es de terror!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 11, 2017)

HELP!!! no logro controlar las RPM!! cambio los transistores??? Habrá un circuito más simple y con componentes que se consigan en esta "maldita ciudad"????


----------



## analogico (Jun 12, 2017)

que motor se supope que es este con tantos cables?

Ver el archivo adjunto 157057


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

Paso a paso dudo que sea. Lo más probable es que tenga control de velocidad (los cables blancos), rojo (+), azul (-) y negro (gnd)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Toca desarmar el motor


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Toca desarmar el motor



Nuuuuuuu!!! por??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Los motores de casetteras tenían un regulador centrífugo dentro y funcionaba muy bien. Pero regulaban a una única velocidad.

Ahhhhh , después apareceieron los de copiado rápido con dos velocidades  

Podria ser que ese motor tenga distintos bobinadoos para cada velocidad , o derivaciones y dos centrífugos asistidos por carbones  ?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

Vos decís que no sería del circuito de control el problema, sino del motor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Es una posibilidad . . .  

Podria tener dos centrífugos , cada uno asistido por anillo rozante y carbón , y se gastaron los carbones . . .


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

Juá! estoy al horno!! no puedo conseguir un LM7803, imaginate los carbones de un motorcito japonés de la década del '70...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Se hacen hasta de pilas comunes NO alkalinas

Por ahí está sucio nomás


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

Lo puedo haber estropeado del todo echándole WD40?
Después subo fotos para pedir auxilio en el desarme.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

Este es el motorcito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Confirmame si las dos velocidades las da el motor.

Parece ser que los blancos son tacómetro o interruptor centrífugo,   y azul y rojo a los carbones.

Probá rojo y azul con una pila y metele tester en los blancos a ver que hace.

Por ejemplo ponele el tester en continuidad en los blancos y luego ponele  la pila . . . 

O medí si genera contínua o alterna en los blancos


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

Me apuré al cuete. Desarmé y volví a armar. Azul y rojo van a la parte de abajo a unas escobillas, los blancos, arriba a una serie de chapitas paralelas. Alimentando con 2 pilas en azul y rojo, me da 0.5 volt alterna entre blancos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Naaaaaaaaaaa , FOTOS desarmado   !

[No temas hijo mio , el motor volverá a funcionar . Amen]


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

Si lo vuelvo a abrir se van a quebrar las patitas que cierran la carcaza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Bueno pero describinos el mecanismo.

¿ Tiene un centrífugo que acciona algún contacto de las chapitas de cables blancos ?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

No le vi. El wd40 no llegó, es todo sellado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Bueno                                                       . . . . 




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Confirmame si las dos velocidades las da el motor.
> 
> Parece ser que los blancos son tacómetro o interruptor centrífugo,   y azul y rojo a los carbones.
> 
> ...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 12, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Azul y rojo van a la parte de abajo a unas escobillas, los blancos, arriba a una serie de chapitas paralelas. Alimentando con 2 pilas en azul y rojo, me da 0.5 volt alterna entre blancos


Esto lo habías visto? Lo dejo hasta mañana, mestá volviendo loco mestá


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

0,5 V AC o DC ?

No será que invertiste los cables blancos en la plaqueta ?  (los vi cortados en una de las fotos)


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 13, 2017)

Buen día. Héme aquí despierto, ya en el laburo.
Con respecto a las preguntas de 2M: medí 0,5 VCA entre los blancos, y sin alimentar una resistencia de 89ohms aproximadamente, que variaba desde 83 hasta 105 girando el motor a mano.
Leí por aquí acerca de motor de cassettera y me acordé que tenía una tirada. Motor de 4 cables, medí (la resistencia entre "los blancos"-ni positivo ni negativo quiero decir- me dio del orden de los Mohms) , probé, pude ponerlo en el MISMO soporte que el otro y ahí lo tengo en prueba. Le agregué antes de entrar al controlador un potenciómetro de 1K.
Gracias por la paciencia Dosme!!!
Van fotos del motor original:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2017)

Listo , los cables blancos son un tacómetro generador de pulsos de alterna, y el  imán que rota tiene un montón de polos.

Habría que ver en la plaqueta cómo lo usa.

Ingeniería inversa , levantar el circuito de la plaqueta


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 13, 2017)

Puede estar dañado el tacómetro? O es solo cuestión de electrónica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2017)

No creo , para mi es problema de electrónica , a menos que el imán haya perdido algo de fuerza


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 13, 2017)

Hice los deberes, paso lista de componentes y foto editada (horriblemente) del lado de las soldaduras: 

R1 R10 5.6k
R2 R5 R7 R8 R16  6.8k
R3  8.2k
R4 R6 R17  1.8k
R11  100k
R14  4.7k
R15  1.2k
R9  12k
R18  3.7k
R20  2.2k
R19  270
R22  560
R23  330
Rx  4.7
Rv 1k

C1 10nF
C2 473k 47nF
C5 .005 uF SMZ
C3 10uF/25V
C4 1uF/25V

A641 el único, arriba a la izquierda
C945 los otros 8, son todos iguales
TIP41 reemplazando a C1449


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 14, 2017)

Motor de cassetera=mismo problema, no regula la velocitá. Voy a comprar todo y cambiarlo; el A641 es figurita difícil y su reemplazo es BC556 (espero conseguirlos)
Deséenme suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

Mediste los transistores antes de encarar su reemplazo ?

Mirá que vienen con *mismo encapsulado y distinta distribución de patas *


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 14, 2017)

Mismo transistor distinta distribución? O sea, si consigo los C945, pueden ser diferentes a los viejos?
En los reemplazos veré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

¿ Por que mis transistores TO-92 tienen las patas en distinto órden ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2017)

Acá hay un problema, probablemente circuital, y dado que el PCB aparentaba estar "sin manosear" se me ocurre que lo mejor es tratar de relevar el plano eléctrico completo, inlcuyendo el circuito del PCB, para poder entender de que se trata el problema que tenés.

Pregunto:
No hay realimentación del estroboscopio al circuito de control?? Por que si es así, entonces para lo único que sirve es para ajustar "a ojo" la velocidad de giro del plato.

Probaste de mover los trimpots de ajuste de velocidad y ver si cambia algo???

Debe haber un transistor (o más) cerca del punto donde ingresa al PCB la salida del tacogenerador del motor. Yo quitaría el motor completo, lo alimentaría con una fuente ajustable y mediría que diablos sale del tacogenerador, y si lo que sale varía con la variación de la velocidad del motor.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 14, 2017)

Dr Zoidberg:
el estroboscopio es totalmente externo, y es para el regule "fino", con la llave inversora se pone en 33 o 45 RPM
Si los presets lo moví, los saqué limpié y medí.
El problema es que no se mantiene constante la velocidad; y lo comprobé con otro motorcito similar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

Lo que mantendría la velocidad es la realimentación de ese generador de cables blancos . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Dr Zoidberg:
> el estroboscopio es totalmente externo, y es para el regule "fino", con la llave inversora se pone en 33 o 45 RPM
> Si los presets lo moví, los saqué limpié y medí.
> El problema es que no se mantiene constante la velocidad; y lo comprobé con otro motorcito similar.


Ok. A que le llamas "no se mantiene constante"???
Oscila alrededor del el valor fijado o anda permanentemente mas rapido o mas lento????


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 14, 2017)

Con el plato puesto y el estrobo andando, las líneas van y vienen de avance a retroceso y viceversa y oscilando mucho, tanto que es notorio a simple vista.

Igualmente ya está resuelto !!!! cambié los transistores y ahí quedó joya. Calibré los preset y ahora me falta cambiar el potenciometro del pitch, que tiene un punto en el que no hace bien contacto y no se puede dejar "exacto"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Con el plato puesto y el estrobo andando, las líneas van y vienen de avance a retroceso y viceversa y oscilando mucho, tanto que es notorio a simple vista.
> 
> Igualmente ya está resuelto !!!! cambié los transistores y ahí quedó joya. Calibré los preset y ahora me falta cambiar el potenciometro del pitch, que tiene un punto en el que no hace bien contacto y no se puede dejar "exacto"



Yo tambien hubiera cambiado los capacitores.... en especial los electrolíticos...


----------



## donrestauraciones (Mar 3, 2021)

*B*uenas tardes*,* estoy restaurando un equipo de estos (*C*rown shc-5500)*,* no tiene el motor del tornamesa*, ¿* alguien me puede ayudar con fotos de ese motor o la referencia? *Q*uedare muy agradecido.


----------

